# The Interchange is dead!



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

May it RIP! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

as MT said reports of my demise are greatly exaggerated


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Will we be having a memorial service?  Could I sing, perhaps? Now that would me memorable...for all the wrong reasons!


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

RevAl Sharpton for the eulogy?


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

We could aways discuss what a disaster Palin is and how the GOP has been hijacked by big dummies who believe that the world is 6000 years old. But perhaps its best to let the Interchange die when we see a five page thread on Michael Jackson and nary a post on Iran.

Karl

N.B. Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa for being an initial advocate for Palin as a VP choice. She looked good on paper and I was not asked me to properly vet her!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

We can't stop posting about Michael. We have not conclusively decided whether or not Billie Jean is his lover.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

What about this. Do you trust that the Banks will not bring us to the brink again with their reckless behaviour? The Guardian Weekly reports that in London Bonuses are back. 

And do you think that Banks management think that now that they have been bailed out by government, or should I say tax payers once, that if they hit the wall again that public will come to their rescue again?


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Karl89 said:


> ...we see a five page thread on Michael Jackson and nary a post on Iran....


But Iran is not dead.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I wanted to post a poll on who would get custody of MJ's chimp, Bubbles....but I thought it in poor taste. BTW, my money is on Madonna. She's in a rather adoptive mood lately. Plus, it would be yet another good publicity stunt for one who is so increasingly irrelevant and skanky.

Quay is correct. Iran is not dead. It's hard to find anything redeeming about a theocracy when you see the lengths it will go to to quell dissent.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> We can't stop posting about Michael. We have not conclusively decided whether or not Billie Jean is his lover.


Despite the resemblance around the eyes, the kid is not his son.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Phinn said:


> Despite the resemblance around the eyes, the kid is not his son.


I suppose that's almost conclusive.

But, She says he's the one. (I agree, though. If there is any African-American DNA in those kids, it's not readily apparent.)


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

So what do we do about our beloved Interchange? Can someone start an argument please?!!


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

KenR said:


> So what do we do about our beloved Interchange? Can someone start an argument please?!!


no arguements - either that or we take it outside!!!!


----------



## Brogue (May 18, 2009)

KenR said:


> So what do we do about our beloved Interchange? Can someone start an argument please?!!


The Interchange is NOT dead!


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Brogue said:


> The Interchange is NOT dead!


its pushin- up daisies

its an ex-interchange

it's pinin' for the fjords


----------



## Brogue (May 18, 2009)

young guy said:


> its pushin- up daisies
> 
> its an ex-interchange
> 
> it's pinin' for the fjords


State your case. What, pray tell, leads you to say such moribund things about our Interchange?


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Brogue said:


> State your case. What, pray tell, leads you to say such moribund things about our Interchange?


'E's a stiff! Bereft of life, 'e rests in peace! If you hadn't nailed 'im to the perch 'e'd be pushing up the daisies!
'Is metabolic processes are now 'istory! 'E's off the twig!
'E's kicked the bucket, 'e's shuffled off 'is mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisibile!!

THIS IS AN EX-INTERCHANGE!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Just what I needed. Now it's only a matter of time before the usual suspects chime in about how Cruiser killed the interchange. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Brogue said:


> The Interchange is NOT dead!


It is dead! The (insert political party) killed it! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

It's Bush's fault.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Curse those darn Democrats!


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> I wanted to post a poll on who would get custody of MJ's chimp, Bubbles....but I thought it in poor taste. BTW, my money is on Madonna. She's in a rather adoptive mood lately. Plus, it would be yet another good publicity stunt for one who is so increasingly irrelevant and skanky.
> 
> Quay is correct. Iran is not dead. It's hard to find anything redeeming about a theocracy when you see the lengths it will go to to quell dissent.


I have heard that Bubbles is to be appointed the next US ambassador to Iran, or is it the UN:devil:.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Brogue said:


> The Interchange is NOT dead!


It's not dead,It's just running out of topics.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

KenR said:


> It's Bush's fault.


Bush hasn't been relevant since Gavin Rossdale developed a moderately successful solo career.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> Bush hasn't been relevant since Gavin Rossdale developed a moderately successful solo career.


LOL! :icon_smile_big: Now that's a band I haven't heard in a long time.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Laxplayer said:


> LOL! :icon_smile_big: Now that's a band I haven't heard in a long time.


For some reason, whenever I hear that band name, I confuse it with Courtney Love's group.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ksinc said:


> Good riddance. :icon_smile_wink:


Edited for clarity.



Cruiser said:


> Just what I needed. Now it's only a matter of time before the usual suspects chime in about how Cruiser killed the interchange. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


You *bastard*! We tried to _warn you_ that notches being okay on dinner jackets would end western civilisation as we know it. The death of a forum on Ask Andy is only the beginning!



eagle2250 said:


> Curse those darn Democrats!


Hey, hey, HEY!

I resemble that remark.



ajo said:


> I have heard that Bubbles is to be appointed the next US ambassador to Iran, or is it the UN:devil:.


He looks pretty trustworthy to me. That Senator Palpatine on the other hand...


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Jovan said:


> He looks pretty trustworthy to me. That Senator Palpatine on the other hand...


Isn't that Sarah Palin's father?


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

KenR said:


> It's Bush's fault.


the guy who makes the baked beans?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm more inclined to blame Duke, the dog. That mutt is truly a twit.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I've always wondered why in the last year has there a limited amount of topics on here?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay, I'll throw a log on the fire...Sara Palin SUCKS!!! and the Neocons have made me ashamed to be a Republican...if I were rich enough to be a Democrat, I'd strongly consider switching parties...

But as far as the bigger picture (RE the interchange [and all of AAAC for that matter becomming just too ho-hum for words]);To steal a couple lines from the great Mr. Mathers...

_But no matter how many fish in the sea
*It'll be so empty without me *_

I knew this place would shrivel up once all those with descenting (sp?) opinions decided their time would be better spent elsewhere...

now who wants to sip darjeeling and discuss necktie knots for the 70000000000th time???

...on the upside...it's still a pretty useful resource...just not a fun one...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> if I were rich enough to be a Democrat, I'd strongly consider switching parties...


:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big: I like that.



> To steal a couple lines from the great Mr. Mathers...


Uh oh, this scares me. I'm 60 years old and I know who Mr. Mathers is. I hope to high heaven it's due to the fact that I have a 21 year old daughter because I've got Mr. Jagger on the CD right know without Slim Shady anywhere in sight. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big: I like that.
> 
> Uh oh, this scares me. I'm 60 years old and I know who Mr. Mathers is. I hope to high heaven it's due to the fact that I have a 21 year old daughter because I've got Mr. Jagger on the CD right know without Slim Shady anywhere in sight. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Can you be sure it's the Real Slim Shady??


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Can you be sure it's the Real Slim Shady??


It must be, he stood up.

Cruiser


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

young guy said:


> the guy who makes the baked beans?





forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'm more inclined to blame Duke, the dog. That mutt is truly a twit.


He leaked the secret recipe to Al Qaeda. Jay Bush should have known he was a security risk!

Currently, there's an internet petition that has over 10,000 signatures from angry liberals trying to bring Duke to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Jovan said:


> He looks pretty trustworthy to me. That Senator Palpatine on the other hand...


That may be the first Sio Bibble joke I've ever seen outside of a Star Wars forum.... On a related subject:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I've seen that and laughed. The resemblance between Lieberman and Ian McDiarmid is scary.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Srynerson said:


> That may be the first Sio Bibble joke I've ever seen outside of a Star Wars forum.... On a related subject:


Good lord, have we seen the future...and he is us? That comparison, almost, creeps me out! Who am I kidding, it does creep me out. Say it isn't so, Uncle Joe!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Lately,when I log in all I see are 1 or 2 threads and there used to be a big load of them,Why is that?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Howard said:


> Lately,when I log in all I see are 1 or 2 threads and there used to be a big load of them,Why is that?


Possibly because some forum members start every non-clothing discussion with the premise "it's all [Bush, Obama, Karl Rove, Bill Clinton, Perez Hilton]'s fault, and twist the topic to fit their premise rather than the other way around. You don't need much variety in topics when talking with a Political See-and-Say.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

And the fact that every thread concerning the CLOTHING of said politicians in the Fashion Forum turns into political discussion anyway.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jovan said:


> And the fact that every thread concerning the CLOTHING of said politicians in the Fashion Forum turns into political discussion anyway.


Maybe that's why there are more threads over in the clothing forum rather than in here.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*war then peace then war again...*



KenR said:


> So what do we do about our beloved Interchange? Can someone start an argument please?!!


geez... first u 'guys' gentlemen asked for peace and now for war

it's so interchange of us here....:devil::devil::devil:

...paris 2 LA


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

KenR said:


> Can someone start an argument please?!!


It's been almost two weeks now and nobody seems to be stepping up to the plate. Oh well, since I have the reputation I may as well be the one.

I think the 3 rolled to 2 lapel is really goofy looking. It makes absolutely no sense at all.

There. It worked the last time. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Uh oh, this scares me. I'm 60 years old and I know who Mr. Mathers is.


Didn't Mr. Mathers play "The Beaver"?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

dks202 said:


> Didn't Mr. Mathers play "The Beaver"?:icon_smile_big:












Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cruiser said:


> It's been almost two weeks now and nobody seems to be stepping up to the plate. Oh well, since I have the reputation I may as well be the one.
> 
> I think the 3 rolled to 2 lapel is really goofy looking. It makes absolutely no sense at all.
> 
> ...


It doesn't make sense anyway.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

The Beaver is kinda looking old. I better not look in the mirror for another 50+ years.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Cruiser


We all know that Jerry Mathers played the Beaver, but we also need to remember that Tony Dow (who played Wally) and his partner invented the Dow Jones Average, and that Eddie Haskelll went on to invent The Internet.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Did Al Gore or Ken Osmond play Eddie Haskell??


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Did Al Gore or Ken Osmond play Eddie Haskell??


No, Haskell masqueraded as the stunt double for a former occupant of the White House:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Should there be a Beaver reunion?


----------

